# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμές Δωδεκανήσου-Τουρκίας

## thanos75

Επειδή δεν βρήκα σχετικό θέμα, το γράφω εδώ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.  Ενα ακόμα νησί της Δωδεκανήσου, η Λέρος, αποκτά σύνδεση με την Τουρκία και πιο συγκεκριμένα με την πόλη Didim (τα αρχαία Δίδυμα).  Λεπτομέρειες στο link

https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42001...didim-toyrkias

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> (τα αρχαία Δίδυμα).  Λεπτομέρειες στο link
> 
> https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42001...didim-toyrkias


Μπράβο φίλε μου που το αναφέρεις. Από ό,τι βλέπω έχει κ σύνδεση με Αλικαρνασσό.

----------


## fourtounakis

Αναστολή δρομολογίων Ρόδος - Μαρμαρίς - Ρόδος μέχρι νεωτέρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναστολή δρομολογίων Ρόδος - Μαρμαρίς - Ρόδος μέχρι νεωτέρας.


Αφορά όλα τα δρομολόγια με Τουρκία.

----------

